# F-86D Saber Dog..1/72 scale....needing help.



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Hello all,

First let me reintroduce myself. My name is Matt. It's been some years since I've posted on this board. I've never posted on the aircraft section of it. I have been building models for years. 21 years to be exact. It has been years though since I have built any aircraft...although I do buy and stash kits of them on a regular basis.

Let me tell you what's going on.....My father flew the venerable F-86D Sabre Dog years ago while he was in the Air Force. One of the reasons I chose to go into the Air Force and serve while I did was listening to his stories. This Christmas will prove to be a very special one for him...... I have managed to locate and purchase an actual console from the cockpit of an F-86D. Specifically the console that contols the arming of and number of Mighty Mouse rockets to be fired, the depolyment of the rocket package and several other aircraft systems. This will be mounted in a custom shadow box table being built by a coworker who does some serious woodwork on the side. Along with this...will be a showcase installed that will have the Monogram "Pro Series" 1/48 scale F-86D in it. BUT that's not all. In the late 1980's...I built him a 1/72 scale F-86D which if memory serves...was a Lindberg kit. It was broken by one of his and my mom's cats last year. He gave it back to me in the hopes that I could repair it.

That little Lindberg kit is not great to say the least....but has sentimental value to dad. I sat down with it and began reworking it. Age has destroyed the decals...which doesn't matter anyhow since in the process of reworking and sanding most of them are gone to say the least.

So the question is this.....Does anyone have a spare set of 1/72 scale F-86D decals? Doesn't matter what kit......if it's the newer Hasegawa or what...I'll make them work. The goal is simply to give this little sentimental model a new lease on life. I will pay for the decals...that's not an issue. Me getting the model reworked in time to go in the case with the bigger kit and be mounted on the shelf portion of the shadow box table before Christmas is an issue...for me anyways.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Matt,
I have superscale sheet#72-360. I used one scheme from it many years ago to build an Airfix Sabre Dog. The scheme that is still on the sheet is for an F-86D BuNo. 52-23938 of the 496th Fighter interceptor squadron based at Hahn A.B. Germany 1958.
It has a yellow tail with black stripes and a yellow nose behind the radome. The sheet is complete to do one aircraft including wing walk lines and stencils. HOWEVER, it only has one fuselage stars n bars because I guess I messed up the one I did and had to use another from the sheet. So you would need to come up with one fuselage star.

Interested I would take 5.00 which includes shipping. LMK

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## HAT1701D (Mar 18, 2000)

Max,

Thanks alot. Update though. I found a company out of Florida that makes decals for various aircraft scales. They do indeed have the F-86D in 1/72. I ordered a set this evening. So now...it's just a matter of rescribing the panel lines and repainting in preperation. So everything is on track.

Matt


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Good luck on your restoration

Cheers,
Max


----------

